# Visiting Co.Mayo



## torrhead

I am looking for a bit of local knowledge from members in the South who are familiar with Co. Mayo. I am going to Ballina some time in Sept. and would like to visit the coast, I am not intending to do a lot of sight seeing, but would be interested in finding a site on the coast close to a village or pub, as I will only be spending 4/5 night in the area I do not intend to do big mileage. I would appreciate any advise given.
Thank You in anticipation
Bob.


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Bob
there is a Park in Ballina called Belleek Caravan Park.phone 003539671533 www.belleekpark.com 
we stayed there once it's ok for a one nighter.

Knock caravan park is a very good park very clean and tidy,
Praying is optional :lol: phone 00353949388295.

Hope you enjoy your stay. 

Aido


----------



## tincan

Cant speak for the coastal area but we have stayed in Cong, on the official site, some just park up down in the village. Expensive for an average site, I object to paying €1 for a 3 or 4 minute shower after paying €25 to pitch up. It is open all year though

Noel


----------



## silverwing

*Cong Campsite*

Make sure that there is no event going on at the local Castle, cant remember the name. When we were there we had fireworks from 2 till 3 in the morning, some posh wedding.


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Some Posh wedding. did'nt know she got married there  :lol:

That would be Ashford Castle


----------



## konit

being the resident Mayo person i better step up!!

If you want Coast - go here http://www.achillcamping.com/camping.htm 
pub shop & takiway closish.. (people's definition of close is as long as a piece of rope..) 
Should be quiet in Sept., very busy in Aug. I was there last year. 
Weather should be nice..as the kids are gone to school..

Theres another campsite on the north of the island.. I wouldn't recomend it.

Westport house has a camping site, can be expensive... camped there years ago. http://www.westporthouse.ie/caravans-camping/
. Some nice pubs in westport, bit of a walk though, taxi more like.. 
15 minute drive to Croagh Patrick park across from pub.. as car park has bar acros it. ..Climb that & your tourist bit would be done for the week...


----------



## travelwise58

Maybe a bit late with this one but I agree on Westport House. Expensive but free elecric and showers.New amenity block last year and kept spotless with bar and restaurant on site. 5 min walk to nearest pub, shop etc on the seafront or 5 min drive into town with a good selection of shops and now Tesco helping to keep prices down. Boat trips from harbour, Crough Patrick nearby and lovely coastal drives. Enjoy.


----------



## travelwise58

Maybe a bit late with this one but I agree on Westport House. Expensive but free elecric and showers.New amenity block last year and kept spotless with bar and restaurant on site. 5 min walk to nearest pub, shop etc on the seafront or 5 min drive into town with a good selection of shops and now Tesco helping to keep prices down. Boat trips from harbour, Crough Patrick nearby and lovely coastal drives. Enjoy.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Have you got the Camping book.

www.camping-ireland.ie


----------



## cabby

We wanted to tour Ireland, but the cost of the ferry has put us off, where we are it is much cheaper to pop over to France.plus the campsites are a lot cheaper as well.

cabby


----------



## aido

cabby said:


> We wanted to tour Ireland, but the cost of the ferry has put us off, where we are it is much cheaper to pop over to France.plus the campsites are a lot cheaper as well.
> 
> cabby


It might be cheaper but it's not Ireland


----------



## Angelfire

Have been visiting Mayo for the last 40 years (mother in law lives there, Ballina.) the ferries have always been expensive in relation to the cross channel ferries. I suspect there is not a great deal of competition for the Irish ferry, whereas there is for the channel ferries.

By the way, its a great place to visit.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------

